
HP opening multiple 3D tech centers in the US and Europe - endswapper
http://www.plasticsnews.com/article/20170508/NEWS/170509908/hp-opening-multiple-3d-tech-centers-in-the-us-and-europe
======
krupan
Why places like Corvallis, OR and Vancouver (not B.C.), Washington (not D.C.)?
That's where HP inkjet printers have been developed for the past 30 years or
so and HP has large offices there already.

~~~
whazor
One of the places these choose is Eindhoven, which is where Shapeways located.
I know they have one of the HP printers. So I am assuming they are mostly
partnering up, instead of opening their own labs.

